# Are there any active Whizzer rides in California?



## kreika (Aug 16, 2021)

Any Whizzer rides going in California?  Thinking of selling mine, as I never use it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2021)

I think @cyclingday and a few other locals went on a Whizzer ride recently.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2021)

There are.
The Delta Whiz-in is held annually up in the Central Valley, and we typically have a small gathering on one of the days following the main holiday weekends.


----------



## kreika (Aug 16, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> There are.
> The Delta Whiz-in is held annually up in the Central Valley, and we typically have a small gathering on one of the days following the main holiday weekends.




I thought the Delta whiz in disbanded a bunch of years ago?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2021)

Possibly, after Ted moved up to Oregon.
Some of the guys from down here used to go up every year.
I’m surprised I body kept it going.
We do an informal ride, on the day after Memorial Day, July 4th, Labor Day and Thanksgiving.
Nothing written in stone about those, but we’ve been doing it for several years now, and usually get a handful of guys to participate.


----------



## Raceace (Oct 22, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Possibly, after Ted moved up to Oregon.
> Some of the guys from down here used to go up every year.
> I’m surprised I body kept it going.
> We do an informal ride, on the day after Memorial Day, July 4th, Labor Day and Thanksgiving.
> ...



Please keep me in the loop. I'm back after an almost 30 yr hiatus. Currently located in Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Raceace (Oct 22, 2022)

Raceace said:


> Please keep me in the loop. I'm back after an almost 30 yr hiatus. Currently located in Carlsbad, CA.



This was where I left off in the '90s...


----------



## skeezer (Oct 22, 2022)

Given enough notice, I could make a trip from San Luis Obispo to a ride or event. Seems like everything is back East.

Skeezer


----------



## skeezer (Oct 22, 2022)

kreika said:


> Any Whizzer rides going in California?  Thinking of selling mine, as I never use it.



Let's see a pic of your bike.

Skeezer


----------



## kreika (Oct 23, 2022)

.


----------



## kreika (Oct 23, 2022)

skeezer said:


> Let's see a pic of your bike.
> 
> Skeezer



Sold it awhile back


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2022)

Years ago the Samonian Farms whiz in and bicycle swap meet was a can't miss event. I used to fly in for it. Scored a lot of great stuff there.  Sadly it's no longer a thing.


----------



## Raceace (Oct 24, 2022)

Catfish, I did a couple Simonian Farm rides in the '90s. This was a bike I built for my Dad and surprised him with at a Simonian ride. He left with a new Whizzer and a first place ribbon 🥇 😁


----------

